# The "dans comp" of mountain biking



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

for bmx we always use danscomp.com for finding parts and bikes. what's the "dans comp" of mountian biking?

this felt more like a beginner question


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

No self respecting BMX rider uses Dan's, especially if they are older then 12.


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

I use qbike.com now and then to compare prices. Big shops are Jensonusa, Pricepoint, Universal Cycles, Blue Sky Cycling, etc.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

thanx everyone. but dans is great i've ordered over $200 worth of parts from them and been very content with their service.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

big_papa_nuts said:


> No self respecting BMX rider uses Dan's, especially if they are older then 12.


Why??? Nothing wrong with Dan's Comp....:shocked:


----------



## JeffRock (Aug 23, 2010)

ChiliPepper1 said:


> Why??? Nothing wrong with Dan's Comp....:shocked:


I've always ordered from Albe's for my BMX needs. always friendly, and even used to throw some free stuff my way.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Torch_racing said:


> thanx everyone. but dans is great i've ordered over $200 worth of parts from them and been very content with their service.


And I have ordered thousands of dollars of stuff from them till I wised up. The used to always used to screw up my orders and I would have to call back and talk to some dumb ass that didn't even ride or know what the hell he was selling. I just got sick of sending my money out of BMX and decided I wanted better service and to support my fellow riders.

But from what I've herd they are under new ownership.



ChiliPepper1 said:


> Why??? Nothing wrong with Dan's Comp....:shocked:


15 years of experience tells me otherwise.

Empire or Albe's or gtfo.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks like Dan's and Albe's are one and the same ?

http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...-s&p=danscomp+albes+bike+shop&rs=1&fr2=rs-top


----------



## JeffRock (Aug 23, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Looks like Dan's and Albe's are one and the same ?
> 
> http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...-s&p=danscomp+albes+bike+shop&rs=1&fr2=rs-top


How so? Albe's is in Warren, MI. And Dans comp is in Indiana.
when i used Albe's, (well over ten years ago)I knew i was always talking to riders Because they were knowledgeable about the products they sold.


----------



## Emerett (Nov 14, 2010)

I've been ordering from Dans Comp for 10+ years, I've always been more than thrilled with their custom service, I've never ordered anything besides clothing or bmx components though.

No need to bash them,


----------



## pode (Sep 30, 2008)

i like bikeparts.com and cambria bike for all the little stuff and rebuild kits and small replacment parts and such. chain reaction is good; personally i shop ebay alot for parts as well, i dont know if that makes me evil or not.


----------



## AaronJ (Apr 3, 2006)

I rarely post on this site, but lurk daily. i happen to live in Warren, MI, about a mile away from Albe's (their "retail" store). All hardcore eat-sleep-ride guys. When I used to ride BMX, I would NEVER order from Dan's as my new-to-riding buddies did... They screwed up orders all of the time. They were clueless when it came to riding and the products they sold. 

I don't ride my 20" much anymore, but I still buy products from Albe's for my SS MTB. Profile cranks and chainrings, Slic cables, gloves, odds and ends.

In short, If you need anything, Albe's is the way to go. This is a fact, not an opinion


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

LBS > Online. Support local, and they will take care of you.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

Where's the love for J&R? Its my go to website to look at race stuff.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Chain Reaction even for BMX parts! There is also Wiggle


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Theres a ton of good mountain bike retailers online. Theres no one big one, or one shop that always beats everyone.

Dans comp has the best prices on db spokes. No one comes close.


----------



## mwc1 (Sep 21, 2009)

nothing wrong w/ danscomp.....i've ordered plenty over the years, never messed up my orders. all the cs folks i speak to are riders as well......i think some folks don't like "big corporation~ess," and dans may fall under that banner....draws the haters out.......they do have good prices, and the close out/ 20% off coupons in october are good deals.

for mtb, jensonusa is pretty good....good price, service and they ride too.


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

Lol, Dans is my LBS Mt Vernon, IN


----------



## Ulairi (Jan 13, 2010)

I have found that *ebikestop.com *has unbeatable prices with a very good range of products. They'll also pricematch.

Adding to Berkley's list (Jensonusa, Pricepoint, Universal Cycles, Blue Sky Cycling) also check out:

greenfishsports.com
Huckandroll.com

I presume you already know about chainlove.com?


----------



## Domtar (Oct 29, 2007)

I try and always order through my local bike shops first. If I can only get a part online I go through Speedgoat.com, knowing it's completely operated by dedicated riders. Chainreactioncycles.com always has great deals but it's in the UK.

Oh, and since everybody seems to care, I used to order BMX parts from Trend in Austin, TX until they went out of business and I'd quite beating the **** out of my body anyways.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

thanks guys! a lot of help! it seems most of these sites dont have the creature comforts of dans comp but hey what you gonna do?


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

i like the q bike bike finder tool! its really easy


----------



## blkcheerio (Jan 10, 2011)

ZenkiS14 said:


> LBS > Online. Support local, and they will take care of you.


Not always true...


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

I had no problems ordering from Dans in bmx days (long ago).

I think it's a little bit more complicated in the mtb/road world...
The only place similar to Dans would be Chain Reaction Cycles (waaaay bigger than Dans BTW).

You can find ANYTHING you want for cycling...even bmx!

I haven't tried CRC...I buy from LBS for supporting purposes...(The owners a good friend of the family), but if I were looking to buy a european frame or something..I wouldn't hesitate!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Torch, did you finally get a real mountain bike? I have not seen you on bmx-forum in a while.

Dan's is viewed in the BMX world like Wal*Mart. sure, they have everything and it's super cheap, but they buy and sell at such high volumes that they can under-sell every local bike shop in the world. that may sound like a great business practice and I am all for a business that finds a good strategy and is successful, but that comes at a price to your local cycling community. the local bike shops that are not getting your business because of mega mail orders are also not able to support your local bicycle scene. you local bike shop should be the place that advocates for a public skatepark, sponsors your local race track, promotes space for dirt jumps in a local park, and attends meets to discuss bike lanes. your local bike shop will professionally build and maintain your bike. the giant mail order shops will do none of this.

also, if you local bike shop makes an effort to carry bmx parts at _reasonable_ prices, shop there. it's hard to make money selling bmx parts. in my experience, bmx riders tend to be younger and more likely to be infrequent customers and more likely to install parts wrong on their own. in other words, bmx customers are not a bike shop's favorite.


----------



## Grip (May 22, 2009)

Jensonusa.com has been my favorite, fast shipping, great prices. 
Pricepoint.com is ok too, fast shipping, great prices, but they suck at packaging 
Treefortbikes.com has had little of my business, good prices, small selection, slow to ship.


----------



## OrangeDevil (Mar 18, 2013)

i dont buy my parts from local, cause all the local shops try to screw you on parts! why buy from local a pair of grips that would cost me $20 for a set when i can get them for $10-12 for the same pair? DansComp has been really good for me and all the locals around here. not to mention i can order the parts and etc and not have to deal with the bike shop guy who treats the bmx riders like **** and over prices stuff. i have been doing bmx and a little MTB for 24 years now. no reason for me to be hassled by a guy in a local shop. not to mention the bike shops that run bmx stuff cant true rims worth a crap around here. thats my 2 cents!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Most of our area bike shops do very little, if anything at all, to support the local mtb scene. Our local brewery on the other hand does a lot. So I buy my parts on-line, do my own wrenching, then buy beer with the savings. This in turn actually helps support local trail building and a race team rather than subsidizing discounts on bib-shorts and heart-rate monitors. 

Yay for on-line shopping. And beer.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

One Pivot said:


> Theres a ton of good mountain bike retailers online. Theres no one big one, or one shop that always beats everyone.


This^^^. There are a few I use more than others. UniversalCycles is a great site to browse, huge # of products, decent prices, use the price matching feature to get their best price. Likewise for TreefortBikes. JensonUSA is pretty good and ships quickly. And I buy from other sites as well. Use a search tool to find the best prices/shipping rates. Sometimes it's better to cluster multiple items from one site even if every price isn't the cheapest - less hassle and cheaper shipping.


----------

